# MS Outlook voting buttons



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

Say you want to send out a message and get a specific reply?
You can use you "Voting Buttons". They can be created to say anything and can be used to poll a group of people in your office.

* I am amazed at how easy it is to do *

Start a new message then click "Options"
You'll see a choice called "Use Voting Buttons"

Check the box and select buttons from the list OR YOU CAN CREATE YOUR OWN.
Just make sure that you separate each button you create with a semi-colon.

Have Fun!


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

*NOTE:* These procedures only apply if you have installed Outlook with the Corporate Workgroup/Other option. This option allows you to use Messaging Application Programming Interface (MAPI) services. To determine your installation type, on the Help Menu, click About Microsoft Outlook. In About Microsoft Outlook, you should see "Corporate" if you have the Corporate Workgroup installation.

The voting feature is not available with the Internet Mail Only (IMO) version of Outlook.


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks Ratboy.

I'll be a bit more clear so I don't lead anyone down the wrong path.

It's easy to assume everyone has the same setup.

I am running Microsoft Office2000 Professional with the Corporate Workgroup option.


----------

